# Guns.com Menu Skip to content Reviews Industry News Concealed Carry



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

*Speer delivers new Gold Dot 10mm Auto load to Gold Dot line*

https://www.guns.com/2018/08/22/speer-delivers-new-gold-dot-10mm-auto-load-to-gold-dot-line/


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Just saw this. The nine can't toss a 200 gr anything down range like a 40 can !! Oh well the FBI knows best,,,, yeah right!!!!


----------

